# School Age in Denver



## yaseminmax (Feb 7, 2011)

How old are children when they begin school in Denver?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

The compulsory school age in the State of Colorado was reduced from 7 to 6 several years ago, but many (perhaps most) parents start their children in school prior to 6 years of age.

According to the website of the Denver Public Schools, children must be 5 years old by October 1 to enter kindergarten. The district also offers preschool programs for 4-year-olds and limited programs for 3-year-olds. The website can be found at Denver Public Schools.

Schools, as you no doubt know, are very much subject to local control, so if you are in a school district in one of the Denver suburbs, that October 1 date may vary.


----------

